# Father's Day Coming June 19



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

(At least, in North America)

I did a music montage for Mother's Day
(http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/05/podcast-5-gift-of-flowers-for-mothers.html)

I wanted to do something similar for Father's Day,

Any suggestions?

- Music about famous fathers (e.g. William Tell Overture)
- Things fathers like (hunting, fishing, ...) (e.g. the Tout quintent)
- Pieces dedicated to fathers (e.g. R. Strauss Horn concerto)

Pls let loose and give me some suggestions!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd say play Handel, because Haydn said, "He is the father of us all." But probably nobody would get the joke.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd say play Handel, because Haydn said, "He is the father of us all." But probably nobody would get the joke.


Except maybe for "Papa" Haydn, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

JS Bach, the Godfather.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd say play Handel, because Haydn said, "He is the father of us all." But probably nobody would get the joke.





> Through the latter half of the 18th century, the reputation of Emanuel Bach stood very high. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart said of him, "He is the father, we are the children."


from wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Philipp_Emanuel_Bach


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Good luck with the music...I'm gonna take my dad to Playa del Carmen...we'll prolly see some live mariachis...great trumpets and violins!


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

"He is the daddy, and we are the kids."
-Mozart about Haydn

Howard Hanson's 4th Symphony, dedicated to his father


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

My Father's Day blog and podcast are available at:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/06/montage-10-fathers-day.html

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Saw this at Church today and I just had to pass this on.

Classical music snobs may abstain...:devil:





Hats off to all dads for Father's Day:tiphat:

Pierre from Ottawa


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My dad was impartial about CM, but loved the sax. If he were here today, I'd probably give him something by Boots Randolph. Is YouTube an adequate gift? LOL


----------

